# COP26 in Scotland



## Ĝasper (Oct 7, 2021)

View attachment 291655View attachment 291656


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2021)

Care to expand? I don't have permission to view whatever those attachments are.

Worth having a thread on the conference though. I saw the Pope's not coming, presumably staying at home to have a good old pray to make things better.


----------



## Ĝasper (Oct 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> Care to expand? I don't have permission to view whatever those attachments are.
> 
> Worth having a thread on the conference though. I saw the Pope's not coming, presumably staying at home to have a good old pray to make things better.
> 
> ...


----------



## LDC (Oct 8, 2021)

Ĝasper said:


> View attachment 291655View attachment 291656



Posting something that's a bit more opinion or commentary or anything rather than random not-working links is better. Same as the other thread you started in the direct action & protest forum Ĝasper.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 24, 2021)

A history of the COP.









						Glasgow’s COP26 is crunch time to save the world from disaster
					

Looking back on 30 years of climate conferences, Geoffrey Lean recalls the many missed opportunities for change that led us to this boiling point




					www.opendemocracy.net
				




Its literally all the US fault.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 27, 2021)

Here's a piece from the ACG on what to expect:









						BAD COP? – What should we expect from COP26? - Anarchist Communist Group
					

We might hope that climate activism would be inclusive and easy to understand.  After all, the problem is easy enough to explain and envisage: the climate is warming too fast, this is caused by human activity, and substantive actions need to be taken by governments and the fossil fuel industry...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org
				




There's also some articles on our website regarding climate change and the Global South:









						Reparations – a call for Climate Justice - Anarchist Communist Group
					

The wasteful opulence that characterizes the middle and upper classes of Western industrialized nations was created by colonizing and plundering the Global South. Between 1850 and 2002 these aggressive nations emitted more than three times more greenhouse gases than the victims of their racist...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org
				












						Capitalism and the Global South: Colonialism and Climate Change - Anarchist Communist Group
					

In Naomi Klein’s Documentary This Changes Everything (based on the book by the same name), Klein says “We, in the global North, with less than 20% of the population are responsible for over 70 percent of global emissions. On the other side those people who are the most affected by climate...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2021)

COP26 has been just the shot in the arm my business needs, done 11 tickets to Glasgow just this morning


----------



## Sue (Oct 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> COP26 has been just the shot in the arm my business needs, done 11 tickets to Glasgow just this morning


By train..?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> By train..?




Oh no, flights from Heathrow, City, Stansted, Zurich and New York so far today. The irony is not lost on anyone involved here.


----------



## Sue (Oct 27, 2021)

Sunak has just announced a reduction in some tax or other that will make domestic flights cheaper from 2023. Days before COP 26 starts. Way to go...


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2021)

Killing people in the UK with Eat Out to Help Out was just the start. Now he's going global.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2021)

The reason a number of my punters are flying is they have just been invited to speak and now there are no rooms to be had anywhere near Glasgow, so it needs to be day trips. The fact that speakers are being invited with less than a week to go says something about the organisation of this thing...


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 30, 2021)

> The reason a number of my punters are flying is they have just been invited to speak



Blah blah blah

MIT Predicted in 1972 That Society Will Collapse This Century. New Research Shows We’re on Schedule.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 30, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> MIT Predicted in 1972 That Society Will Collapse This Century. New Research Shows We’re on Schedule.



A Vice article about a "personal project" by a Master's student, definitely worth taking deadly seriously.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2021)

Worth zooming in on their faces


----------



## teqniq (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 31, 2021)

Not a good look:


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2021)

What a farce of a disgrace of a failing government.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2021)

Who'd have thought it would be chaos?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295092


put the spoiler tags round that for god's sake


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2021)

Johnson comes onto stage, immediately starts talking about Bond and the "highly lucrative" film series.

Two minutes later and he's talking about "losing entire cities".

_Any _concept of tone??

Absolute fucking pillock


----------



## magneze (Nov 1, 2021)

Any policies yet or is it just a load of hot air so far?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> Any policies yet or is it just a load of hot air so far?


Haven't been paying total attention, but pretty much mostly the latter, I think.

 Mia Amor Mottley, Prime Minister of Barbados, was typically forthright and direct in her address, and Attenborough did a nice presentation, though it did feel a little "let's try and put a hopeful spin on this and pretend that you lot are actually going to pull your finger out".

In fact, the two did contrast rather neatly, given Mottley's address basically said "well, here we are, and you've already missed basically every target you set yourselves".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2021)

Ohhh, wondered who Mottley was referring to when she aimed a jab at people who were missing, and just heard that Xi Jinping and Putin aren't there.

Along with the Queen and, apparently, the Pope, obviously.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> Any policies yet or is it just a load of hot air so far?


On point:


----------



## magneze (Nov 1, 2021)

Exactly - Greta Thunberg had it right 'blah blah blah'. Get on with it already.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2021)

Is China the World’s Worst Climate Culprit? | Novara Media
					

China is easily the world’s leading polluter. But when you take into account the country's size, population, investment in renewables and outsourced emissions things become a lot more complicated, writes Aaron Bastani.




					novaramedia.com


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 1, 2021)

Supine said:


> Worth zooming in on their faces



Looks like the guy behind is trying to drag him away


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 1, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Looks like the guy behind is trying to drag him away


Looks as if Johnson is planning to deck Macron.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2021)

Boris Johnson says snow casts doubt on climate change science | Leo Hickman
					

Leo Hickman: The mayor of London uses his Telegraph column to signal to the Conservative party's right-wing that he is their man




					www.theguardian.com
				






> I am all for theories about climate change, and would not for a moment dispute the wisdom or good intentions of the vast majority of scientists. But I am also an empiricist; and I observe that something appears to be up with our winter weather, and to call it "warming" is obviously to strain the language. I see from the BBC website that there are scientists who say that "global warming" is indeed the cause of the cold and snowy winters we seem to be having. A team of Americans and Chinese experts have postulated that the melting of the Arctic ice means that the whole North Atlantic is being chilled as the floes start to break off — like a Martini refrigerated by ice cubes. I do not have the expertise to comment on the Martini theory; I merely observe that there are at least some other reputable scientists who say that it is complete tosh, or at least that there is no evidence to support it.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2021)

India plans to get to net zero by 2070 ... wtf are we supposed to be impressed with that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2021)

weltweit said:


> India plans to get to net zero by 2070 ... wtf are we supposed to be impressed with that?


At least they’re being honest. 40 years too late and “net zero” rather than actual zero. The IPCC did after all say “code red”, which means “just leave it and see what happens”.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson says snow casts doubt on climate change science | Leo Hickman
> 
> 
> Leo Hickman: The mayor of London uses his Telegraph column to signal to the Conservative party's right-wing that he is their man
> ...




His first fucking sentence, "I am all for theories about climate change" - the climate catastrophe did used to be called Global Warming, but it had to be changed to climate change to stop disingenuous bags of foetid jizz like Johnson saying exactly what he's just said. Utter, utter cunt.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2021)

I liked Attenborough's speech. 

Probably lost on the majority of leaders there though.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2021)

There was quite a lot on air capture and sequestration on TV earlier, looked a little helpful.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> At least they’re being honest. 40 years too late and “net zero” rather than actual zero. The IPCC did after all say “code red”, which means “just leave it and see what happens”.


The Executive... curses, something, Manager or Officer or something.... anyway, person high up in Greenpeace was on BBC earlier basically saying "I don't want to hear about net zero or planting trees, it's too late for that".


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2021)

Modi's 2070 sinks Johnson's pretence.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Modi's 2070 sinks Johnson's pretence.


It shoots massive holes, below the waterline ..


----------



## weltweit (Nov 1, 2021)

Just to refocus minds:

The following countries are the ten largest emitters of carbon dioxide:


China (9.3 GT)
United States (4.8 GT)
India (2.2 GT)
Russia (1.5 GT)
Japan (1.1 GT)
Germany (0.7 GT)
South Korea (0.6 GT)
Iran (0.6 GT)
Canada (0.5 GT)
Saudi Arabia (0.5 GT)
source Carbon Footprint By Country 2021


----------



## teqniq (Nov 1, 2021)

Shameless plug for a mate:


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2021)

There’s a lot of this going on - three women in the picture but one is invisible:


----------



## weepiper (Nov 1, 2021)

Greta's perfectly at home in Glasgow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2021)

Get your free Jackdaw COP26 special!









						New Jackdaw out – COP26 Special - Anarchist Communist Group
					

Issue 9 of Jackdaw, the ACG's free agitational bulletin, is out now. This issue is a COP26 special and copies will be mainly distributed around Glasgow during COP26 and Climate Justice events.    This issue contains the following articles:    No equality on a dying planetA just...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Riveting stuff...



I suspect that disclose.tv are bad people and their posts should probably not be shared about.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2021)

killer b said:


> I suspect that disclose.tv are bad people and their posts should probably not be shared about.


Quite right; thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ĝasper (Nov 1, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Just to refocus minds:
> 
> The following countries are the ten largest emitters of carbon dioxide:
> 
> ...


We are still ordering China and India to manufacture all kinds of junk for us. The west exports emissions, which undermines the meaningfulness of stats like these.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 1, 2021)

Ĝasper said:


> We are still ordering China and India to manufacture all kinds of junk for us. The west exports emissions, which undermines the meaningfulness of stats like these.



Aye, just try and find anything on eBay that's not made in China


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 1, 2021)

Ĝasper said:


> We are still ordering China and India to manufacture all kinds of junk for us. The west exports emissions, which undermines the meaningfulness of stats like these.


This.
It's not China's CO2, it belongs to everyone who's exploiting their cheap labour and buying their cheap tat. Pointing the finger at them whilst probably every piece of electronics you own was manufactured by them is the epitome of irony.


----------



## magneze (Nov 1, 2021)

> “It’s important the PM is able to move around the country. We have obviously faced significant time constraints,” Johnson’s official spokesperson said.











						Boris Johnson will travel home from Cop26 by private plane
					

PM to fly from Glasgow to London in plane run partly on sustainable fuel rather than taking 4.5-hour train




					www.theguardian.com
				




It's all just pointless bullshit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2021)

> When one of the themes of your speech is that the clock is at one minute to midnight and you have 60 seconds left to save the world, it’s not the best look to come on stage 30 minutes later than planned. Better late than never isn’t quite the message of Cop26. The time for dawdling has been and gone.







__





						Boris even manages to turn up late to the last-chance saloon | Cop26 | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m not sure if this Methane Moment is pro or anti.


----------



## Des Kinvig (Nov 2, 2021)

big disruptions for locals already. according to this, people living on bits of argyle and sauchiehall street were denied access to their homes by the polis last night, with no advance warning. 
apparently to allow for the delegates to get round to kelvingrove museum for biden’s dinner party. considerate of them.









						COP26 meeting at Kelvingrove sees Glasgow residents denied access to own homes
					

Readers have reached out to say they have been unable access vital medication and carers have been denied access to appointments in the west end while world leaders dine at Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum.




					www.glasgowlive.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2021)

Heh


----------



## magneze (Nov 2, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Heh



Recycling ♻️


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2021)

Preach.



I was out and about last night. Polis at every intersection. People being denied access to the pedestrian and lit Kelvin Way, channelled away from the celebrity nosh up, and into a dark unlit park. Cops doing this to lone women pedestrians. So that they couldn’t get too close to the banquet. I mean, really fucked up.


----------



## Sue (Nov 2, 2021)

My sister was saying she's never seen so many police before, including loads from the Met. (She got caught up in Argyll St yesterday afternoon with Biden's motorcade.)


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> My sister was saying she's never seen so many police before, including loads from the Met. (She got caught up in Argyll St yesterday afternoon with Biden's motorcade.)


It was mad. I had been a an ACG meeting on the Southside. A couple of us called in at the Pink Peacock on Victoria Road afterwards. Almost all the way back from Victoria Road to Maryhill Road there were cops on foot, in vans and on motorbikes. I was held up for ages at the junction of North Street and Berkeley Street (an access point towards the banquet), and Maryhill Road itself was bristling with cops. (It turns out Leo DiCaprio was at a thing here in the Bold North last night).


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2021)

In case anyone thought I might be exaggerating (click to expand picture).


----------



## Serene (Nov 2, 2021)

I didnt know this, so I googled it. It may be of help to a layman on this thread. QUOTE.

Why is it called COP26?


What is COP26 and what does COP stand for? COP stands for Conference of the Parties, and will be attended by countries that signed the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC) - a treaty agreed in 1994. The 2021 meeting will be *the 26th meeting*, which is why it's called COP26.

UNQUOTE.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Heh



I saw Besos spouting off about this this morning. Him who is promoting space tourism, using shed loads of cardboard and paper packing, covering our green and pleasant land in concrete for the distribution centres, encourages over consumerism, ditches returns in landfill, etc etc. Apart from being a hypocrite, What's the opposite of eco warrier?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2021)

why did Johnson think it was a good idea to do a 5 o clock press conferance for this shit

does he think he is now trump, look all the world leaders i've meet today

 or does he think pretending to give a fuck about the enivorment makes he look good

Fuck off Boris you not give a shit about any of your own kin so why would we expect you to care about the enviorment


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2021)

Of course, having countless children, homes etc. Is completely sustainable and does not harm the environment. 





Ax^ said:


> why did Johnson think it was a good idea to do a 5 o clock press conferance for this shit
> 
> does he think he is now trump, look all the world leaders i've meet today
> 
> ...


Of course, having countless children is fully sustainable and helpful to the environment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I saw Besos spouting off about this this morning. Him who is promoting space tourism, using shed loads of cardboard and paper packing, covering our green and pleasant land in concrete for the distribution centres, encourages over consumerism, ditches returns in landfill, etc etc. Apart from being a hypocrite, What's the opposite of eco warrier?



Bezo has flown around the world like 4 times in the last week


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2021)

i'm in to minds meself is having more of johnsons progeny, a bigger danger to the planet than my old 2008 diesal honda



if so i'm happy to see the boris bloodline end production by 2022


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> i'm in to minds meself is having more of johnsons progeny, a bigger danger to the planet than my old 2008 diesal honda
> 
> 
> 
> if so i'm happy to see the boris bloodline end production by 2022


It's not just about his family. On one hand, how many properties does he have professional use of and how many personal properties does he support and or own. All the concrete, bricks etc. The heating, the cleaning, the unused space, the cars etc.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> My sister was saying she's never seen so many police before, including loads from the Met. (She got caught up in Argyll St yesterday afternoon with Biden's motorcade.)


I doubt the world has ever seen so many corruption politicians in one place with so much blood on their hands and money hidden away


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## David Clapson (Nov 2, 2021)

It's a good time to reread this account of how China wrecked Cop15 How do I know China wrecked the Copenhagen deal? I was in the room | Mark Lynas  Ruthless fuckers. They won't rest until we're all their slaves.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2021)

time to fill your botts danny la rouge or not! Homeowners cash in on COP26 as flat ‘with driver’ listed for £7,000


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 3, 2021)

Sounds like a right shit show


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 3, 2021)

Instead of all this nonsense, they should set up a Facebook group where they could post their views and cat memes, then meet bi-annually to discuss things via Zoom... Jackie Weaver for chair.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2021)

It feels like it's a lot of people spouting hot air without actually doing anything. "I promise zero emissions by 2050". Well who's going to be around to remember another empty promise.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2021)

Apparently it took  Bezos going into space to realise the thing he named his corporate behemoth after might be worth saving.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It feels like it's a lot of people spouting hot air without actually doing anything. "I promise zero emissions by 2050". Well who's going to be around to remember another empty promise.



I believe they have someone taking minutes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It feels like it's a lot of people spouting hot air without actually doing anything. "I promise zero emissions by 2050". Well who's going to be around to remember another empty promise.



That's the problem with sequels, they just end up being the same damn movie


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2021)

Policing farce: Nessie arrested: Policing Farce at COP26 - Anarchist Communist Group


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2021)

Since the cleansing workers strike is backed by COP26 campaigners this can go here too:  SNP COUNCIL IN STRIKEBREAKING THREATS - Anarchist Communist Group


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Policing farce: Nessie arrested: Policing Farce at COP26 - Anarchist Communist Group


Norton doesn't want me to go there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Norton won't let me go there.
> 
> View attachment 295364
> View attachment 295365


Norton thinks we’re dangerous. It’s always doing that! 🙄

I’d get onto our web expert but it’s me today, so…


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Norton doesn't want me to go there.
> 
> View attachment 295364
> View attachment 295365


So, Police Scotland’s promise to “facilitate peaceful protest” didn’t last long.  As early as 7am on 3rd November they impounded an inflatable Nessie, claiming it “contravened maritime regulations”.  The Loch Ness Monster was part of a stunt by the Jubilee Debt Campaign, who hoped to bring attention to the debt that the Global South faces due to the Global North giving so-called climate assistance in the form of loans rather than grants.

Then came reports of people being stopped and questioned under the auspices of all manner of bizarre pretences.  This included police stopping the broadcaster Kaye Adams for “looking surreptitious”.  Another campaigner was stopped for “talking to people” and “walking too fast”.  These random and laughably vague tactics are clearly intended to harass.  We are hearing many such reports since the beginning of COP26.  It’s becoming clear that the police are taking a very broad view of their remit. 

Kettling tactics started today too, with protesters in Glasgow City Centre held in a kettle for hours and denied access to medication or toilets.  Men, women and children are having to urinate in the street.

If you are out and about during COP26, it doesn’t matter if you are there as a protestor or not, as the Scottish Community & Activist Legal Project (SCALP) remind us, “the line between ‘activists’ and ‘the community’ is an artificial one used to divide us. Policing affects us all”.  So bear in mind the advice from SCALP:

1. If stopped and searched, you do not have to answer any questions or give any personal details.

2. If the police stop and search you, you must be told the power you are being searched under, and the reason for your search. If they do not offer this information, ask for it.

Netpol campaigns co-ordinator Kevin Blowe said: “It is depressing to watch Police Scotland, from the very start of Cop26, abandon its much-publicised promises to remain ‘friendly, fair and accommodating’ to protesters.

“Predictably, we have seen already the use of widespread intrusive surveillance, the deployment of forward intelligence team officers to target individuals even when protests are not taking place and the arbitrary, disproportionate use of police stop-and-search powers.”

The ACG deplores these heavy-handed police tactics.  That they have started so early does not bode well for the coming days.  Remember that if you can’t stay silent, say “no comment”.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2021)

Still kettled:


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Norton doesn't want me to go there.
> 
> View attachment 295364
> View attachment 295365


Yeah, Norton is fucking abysmal. Bin it off and get a dodgy site checker that's not so dodgy.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 3, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Yeah, Norton is fucking abysmal. Bin it off and get a dodgy site checker that's not so dodgy.



Or just disable any security features relating to “concealed dog hypnosis”.


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## yield (Nov 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It feels like it's a lot of people spouting hot air without actually doing anything. "I promise zero emissions by 2050". Well who's going to be around to remember another empty promise.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 3, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> View attachment 295381



That’s beautifully drawn.


----------



## A380 (Nov 3, 2021)

Lord Summerisle to reduce CO2 emissions by reducing wicker man sacrifices
					

The leader of a remote Hebridean island has promised that his community will reduce their carbon footprint by no longer using a wicker man to burn sacrificial subjects.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2021)

100 police officers self-isolating at Cop26 due to possible Covid outbreak



			Redirecting


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2021)

Not that they are jumping on the trendy bandwagon or anything Wandsworth climate festival next week - book now - Wandsworth Borough Council


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 6, 2021)

It really is just more waffle


----------



## Des Kinvig (Nov 6, 2021)

oops


----------



## Des Kinvig (Nov 6, 2021)

we took out wee three year old round to kelvingrove park to see the start of the protest march today. he was having a great time and liked the atmosphere despite the rain, so we went and walked for a bit. a lot of people there, we were not far behind a block with red and black flags and IWW banners.

it was interesting that as soon as we crossed the m8 and got into the city centre the polis presence was immediately much heavier, they were lining the street with the pavements fully barriered off. the march was stopped at the junction after the first block over the motorway, just at that left wing block up ahead and it seemed that the there was a deliberate intent to create tension. we waited about 10 or 15 minutes, then large numbers of masked polis came running eastwards along the pavement on the south side of the street, towards the front of the halted protest. mounted polis at the top of the hill. having the wee man with us and things becoming a bit heated, we opened the barrier and slipped away up elmbank street.

the atmosphere on the march seemed overwhelmingly positive from where we were, until this bullshit from the cops.


----------



## Des Kinvig (Nov 6, 2021)

a mate who was walking with us just sent me this. check the tweet from police scotland claiming the marchers stopped of their own accord. despite the chants from the crowd in front and behind us of “let them walk, let them walk” and the wall of polis standing in front of the group stopping them from walking. and even the herald article itself stating they’d been halted. ffs.









						Police face 'kettling' allegations after protesters stop on climate march
					

Police have faced accusations of "kettling" after protesters halted on part of the main route of the climate justice march held in…




					www.heraldscotland.com


----------



## Ĝasper (Nov 6, 2021)

I was at the big Glasgow demo today. Hats off to the organisers, and everyone who got out there. Though I must say it was demoralising that the vast majority of attendees took no interest when some others had been kettled by the polis. In fact thousands walked right past this not giving a hoot. I guess the spirit of Kenmure Street took a day off.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 7, 2021)

I went to the climate demo in Plymouth. 1,000 people at most. Blank looks from many spectators, a tiny amount of hostility from some blokes outside one pub. Not too bad for Plymouth, but could do better.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2021)

Ireland's Green party leader and minister for the environment ...
Tested positive for covid19 on Saturday. Wanted to go to COP26... gets a retest a few hours later and lo and behold...he gets a negative test and can go to The Ball Glasgow .

He's massively full of his own self importance, and annoys the shite out of me with his perma smirking.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Carvaged (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2021)

The conference was supposed to end this afternoon, but the parties are still negotiating. 

I assume that is a good thing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

weltweit said:


> The conference was supposed to end this afternoon, but the parties are still negotiating.
> 
> I assume that is a good thing.


Good for who? The whole thing is nothing more than an all-expenses paid holiday for cunts, with bonuses for their mates.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Good for who? The whole thing is nothing more than an all-expenses paid holiday for cunts, with bonuses for their mates.


That is very cynical. They do need to talk.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

weltweit said:


> That is very cynical. They do need to talk shite


CFY


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

The 26 is the bit that some people don't seem to be acknowledging . It's taken 26 years to achieve fuck all except taxpayer funded holidays with the added bonus of giving money to your mates. It's an absolute joke.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 12, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Good for who? The whole thing is nothing more than an all-expenses paid holiday for cunts, with bonuses for their mates.


I'm pretty certain you're not the first person (including most of the delegates) to figure that out.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I'm pretty certain you're not the first person (including most of the delegates) to figure that out.


Apologies, sometimes it feels like I'm one of only a few who can see these things.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2021)

Public expectations this year are rather more prominent. 

We expect our leaders to take concerted action about climate change.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 12, 2021)

weltweit said:


> We expect our leaders to take concerted action about climate change.


I don't expect them to do anything much at all of much use. I'd like it if they did, but no great expectations.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Public expectations this year are rather more prominent.
> 
> We expect our leaders to take concerted action about climate change.





Kevbad the Bad said:


> I don't expect them to do anything much at all of much use. I'd like it if they did, but no great expectations.


I expect nothing but their usual self-serving bullshit. They couldn't give a flying fuck about anything but lining their own pockets.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 13, 2021)

Apparently double the carbon footprint of COP25

One day we really need to sort out these rich men’s regular hollies


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Apparently double the carbon footprint of COP25
> 
> One day we really need to sort out these rich men’s regular hollies


How much of that was down to Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson who was already in the hosting country?


----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2021)

36 years ago


----------



## weltweit (Nov 13, 2021)

It seems most parties are willing to accept the compromise document.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 13, 2021)

Apart from India ..


----------



## weltweit (Nov 13, 2021)

It seems they are about to vote on the 3rd draft of the agreement, only a day late.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 13, 2021)

World agrees to phase-out fossil fuel subsidies and reduce coal​




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				






Reduce coal not quit using coal ???😟


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Reduce coal not quit using coal ???😟


Yes, that was India ..


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2021)

What material changes will people in the UK see as a result of this agreement over the next 12 months?

I wonder if any journalist will pose this question.

Because, in developed countries like the UK, there must be changes I'd have thought.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2021)

magneze said:


> What material changes will people in the UK see as a result of this agreement over the next 12 months?
> 
> I wonder if any journalist will pose this question.
> 
> Because, in developed countries like the UK, there must be changes I'd have thought.


Increased emphasis on renewables, possible tax breaks for EVs, modular nuclear possibly, a possible move away from coal.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Increased emphasis on renewables, possible tax breaks for EVs, modular nuclear possibly, a possible move away from coal.


Sure, but doesn't answer the question. Are you a politician?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2021)

magneze said:


> What material changes will people in the UK see as a result of this agreement over the next 12 months?





weltweit said:


> Increased emphasis on renewables, possible tax breaks for EVs, modular nuclear possibly, a possible move away from coal.





magneze said:


> Sure, but doesn't answer the question. Are you a politician?


Yes, it does answer your question. 

No I am not a politician.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2021)

It doesn't. The only one that's even close is the EV one. Where are you even getting your answer from?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## IC3D (Nov 14, 2021)

So the meeting of users have failed to change the dealers ways for another year


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2021)

That defining moment of the whole charade...a tory minister in the chair apologising, with fake emotion, for failure and a lack of transparency.


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That defining moment of the whole charade...a tory minister in the chair apologising, with fake emotion, for failure and a lack of transparency.


Isn't part of the problem that Alok Sharma was in charge in the first place? I've no reason to think he's any less effective or useless than his government colleagues, but he's never been A list. The French used Laurent Fabius, a former PM, finance minister and foreign sec, six years ago in Paris, and I think he did a lot of leg work prior to get the big players on board in the first place. Sharma didn't take his COP role until January this year.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2021)

Not been keeping up on this.  Had got the impression from Radio 4 on Thursday night that they were on the way to hammering out some good stuff, but the tone of this thread doesn’t sound like things turned out that positive.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2021)

8ball said:


> Had got the impression from Radio 4


That’s where you went wrong.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s where you went wrong.



There was some detail there.  I just had it on while pottering round the kitchen but it didn’t seem sloppy.

There was a very interesting thing about the British slave trade on right after and the thing before was also good so I gave the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> Not been keeping up on this.  Had got the impression from Radio 4 on Thursday night that they were on the way to hammering out some good stuff, but the tone of this thread doesn’t sound like things turned out that positive.



Mixed bag, much depends on if you think countries will legit keep promises (spoilers: they’ve not had a great track record here)

The stubborn refusal to help the global south in any real way is horrific and the snug nature of government and fossil fuels are also a low point. 









						Analysis: Do COP26 promises keep global warming below 2C? - Carbon Brief
					

COP26 negotiations have seen a flurry of new reports on what existing and new promises and pledges mean for the climate.




					www.carbonbrief.org


----------



## weltweit (Nov 15, 2021)

This is the first COP conference to include Coal in its text and initially the reference to Coal was to get rid of it, however and at the last minute India and China baulked at this and forced a change to the wording of the text such that coal should be reduced rather than gotten rid of. [1] 

So while they got Coal mentioned in the text for the first time, the mention was reduced in implication by India and China, two states that use Coal in a big way.  

[1] not the exact wording of the text but what it means.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 15, 2021)

The state of this:


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2021)

teqniq said:


> The state of this:




He may well just be stating facts in terms of conversations he has had.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> He may well just be stating facts in terms of conversations he has had.


Of course. Perhaps I should have said the state of him and his constituents.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2021)

teqniq said:


> The state of this:




My 2 year old nephew really wanted to touch the fascinating flame in the fireplace at one point but we all leapt towards him and grabbed his hand so he wouldn't do it, it made him cry but he still had a hand.

Governments have to explains what is and isn't possible sometimes and if we lose the GBR we've lost much of the ocean and then we're fucked.


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2021)

No one wants cheap gas. They want to heat their homes in winter. Different.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2021)

magneze said:


> No one wants cheap gas. They want to heat their homes in winter. Different.



It's almost like they know what kind of central heating they've got.


----------



## gosub (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## yield (Nov 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> My 2 year old nephew really wanted to touch the fascinating flame in the fireplace at one point but we all leapt towards him and grabbed his hand so he wouldn't do it, it made him cry but he still had a hand.
> 
> Governments have to explains what is and isn't possible sometimes and if we lose the GBR we've lost much of the ocean and then we're fucked.


Other way around. It needs to be explained to our representatives.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2021)

Does seem the system rules the people and the people don't get to choose or even alter the system, even with imminent and final? catastrophe evident and apparent.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Does seem the system rules the people and the people don't get to choose or even alter the system, even with imminent and final? catastrophe evident and apparent.



I don't think catastrophe, final or otherwise, is evident to most of the people in most of the countries involved.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> He may well just be stating facts in terms of conversations he has had.



He may indeed. Direct quote from a (even more curmudgeonly than me   ) neighbour.

'The future will happen, but I need to heat my fucking house now! Heat pumps and all that are a load of pish, who is going to be able to afford them?'.

He has a point, what do we do in the interim? As a household, we don't waste energy, it is expensive. Up until we retired, our gas and electricity usage went down each quarter, now gas is up, electricity only marginally. LED bulbs all round, a curtain over the back door to mitigate the effects of the cat door, a newish efficient boiler. What more can we do? The loft is insulated.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't think catastrophe, final or otherwise, is evident to most of the people in most of the countries involved.



No. And it could be that countries (USA quite possibly in a few years) abandon any real efforts that might have been set in motion if the governments involved are capable of honouring their pledges. 

I meant that the scientific forecasts, particularly those where we don't act sufficiently to prevent what we can, look catastrophic. Plus a lack of consensus at COP26 (while the clock's ticking) to really tackle it because of e.g. haggling over a few £billion.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2021)

COP26 has made some improvements, the coal inclusion an obvious one, but more so that all the countries will have to be back at the conference in just 1 year to report and to present more aggressive plans to cut carbon emissions.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2021)

Interesting article on the BBC web 








						COP26: How might decisions at the climate summit change our lives?
					

The changes made at COP26 in Glasgow could have implications for the way we live.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2021)

And 









						COP26: China and India must explain themselves, says Sharma
					

COP26 President Alok Sharma speaks after an agreement to "phase down" coal rather than "phase out".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> There was some detail there.  I just had it on while pottering round the kitchen but it didn’t seem sloppy.
> 
> There was a very interesting thing about the British slave trade on right after and the thing before was also good so I gave the benefit of the doubt.



Just in case anyone is interested, the next episode of the thing about the slave trade is on right now - should be available on the radio version of IPlayer imminently.


----------



## Carl Steele (Nov 17, 2021)

Best analysis I've seen of COP26 is on Novara Media.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2021)

Carl Steele said:


> Best analysis I've seen of COP26 is on Novara Media.



Will take a look - cheers!


----------



## magneze (Nov 17, 2021)

Agreed, listened to that earlier tonight.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2021)

Whilst India, China and Australia get their electricity from coal, hard to see any great change in the short/medium term.

There was an article in The Hindu the other week, noting that several states were intending to sue the government if their coal didn't arrive jaldi, as electricity blackouts were looming.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 18, 2021)

magneze said:


> Agreed, listened to that earlier tonight.



I did too.  Was really good.  And skewered the "it's all China and India's fault" bollocks really well.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whilst India, China and Australia get their electricity from coal, hard to see any great change in the short/medium term.


Does the UK, as the bigger nation and the bigger economy, and with its historical ties, have any leverage to guide Australia toward sanity? India and definitely China I wouldn't think so, and indeed Australia might be more in hoc to its Asian neighbours, but we could try to use our newly gained "independence".

I'm talking theoretically here; I don't expect the likes of Johnson, Sharma or Truss to do any of the above.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does the UK, as the bigger nation and the bigger economy, and with its historical ties, have any leverage to guide Australia toward sanity? India and definitely China I wouldn't think so, and indeed Australia might be more in hoc to its Asian neighbours, but we could try to use our newly gained "independence".
> 
> I'm talking theoretically here; I don't expect the likes of Johnson, Sharma or Truss to do any of the above.



One can but hope, but 'phasing out' to 'phasing down' doesn't give a lot of hope.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> One can but hope, but 'phasing out' to 'phasing down' doesn't give a lot of hope.



Depends whether you have a good grasp of who is doing the most emitting, and how.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Depends whether you have a good grasp of who is doing the most emitting, and how.



I'm 69. I have learned over the years that what is promised, and what is delivered are often very different,


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 69. I have learned over the years that what is promised, and what is delivered are often very different,


What I mean is that focusing on that bit of language is to fail to grasp why COP26 was a failure.
Regardless of language used, your point about the gap between promise and delivery is valid, though.


----------

